# Anyone listen to music at night?



## SlightlyNorth (May 26, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone has music playing quietly as they sleep at night, near their birds? It's pretty hard for me to get to sleep in complete silence so I might have to invest in some "sleep headphones" if it would keep a tiel awake at night.


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't, but I did sometimes accidentally leave Pip's radio on overnight. He never cared - 9pm was bed time, and nothing was going to stop him!


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

I have pretty bad insomnia. My cage is in my room so all the birds have had to adjust to disruptions at night. I try to keep lights off so they can still sleep, but I'm often awake watching Netflix for hours trying to be tired. Regardless of volume, they never really seem to react. You'd be surprised how tiels can adjust to the environment around them. If you need music to sleep, go for it. If it worries you at all, I would play music and see how the bird personally reacts. If the room is dark, it's way more likely that they ignore the sounds around them to get some shut eye. I really wouldn't worry too much about headphones.


----------



## AJR (Jul 19, 2014)

I keep a radio playing in my bird room 24/7. I think it gets them used to different kinds of noise and helps with the night frights. I also have a night light in there so the can see when I enter the room at night.


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes, SoCalTiels has made a good point. Maybe play music during the day first, and see what stimulates your bird and what makes it sleepy. Catchy WW2 tunes ("Tiggerty-boo" for example, or rude songs about Hitler) get Rocky really excited, but play him the Lord of the Rings soundtrack and he goes straight to sleep.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I am exactly the same! Can't fall asleep without having a movie or something in the background playing on the laptop, but the movies end in 2 hours and the laptop goes to sleep soon after. I don't think it bothers my bird anyhow.


----------



## SlightlyNorth (May 26, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, everyone! It's good to know that it doesn't affect your guys' tiels and in some cases even helps! c:



Tequilagirl said:


> I am exactly the same! Can't fall asleep without having a movie or something in the background playing on the laptop, but the movies end in 2 hours and the laptop goes to sleep soon after. I don't think it bothers my bird anyhow.


That's actually exactly what I do as well! Last night it was Howl's Moving Castle, but I usually have a movie on at night until the movie is over and my laptop falls asleep!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I actually don't. The birds are in the greenroom, but if I know there's going to be a thunderstorm, I move their cages into my room, which has thick walls. Mine are kind of good for anything. They just go with it, which I'm lucky for


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

SlightlyNorth said:


> Last night it was Howl's Moving Castle, but I usually have a movie on at night until the movie is over and my laptop falls asleep!


Finding Nemo here


----------

